# The latest from Homeland Security....



## Southern Presbyterian (Aug 27, 2008)




----------



## Grymir (Aug 28, 2008)

Cool, I feel safer already!!!!

Teenage Mutant Army Squirrel!!


----------



## Solus Christus (Aug 28, 2008)

Grymir said:


> Cool, I feel safer already!!!!
> 
> Teenage Mutant Army Squirrel!!



I don't know about that. Seems to me that our national security can now be undermined with a bag of nuts


----------



## Grymir (Aug 28, 2008)

Solus Christus said:


> Grymir said:
> 
> 
> > Cool, I feel safer already!!!!
> ...


----------



## sastark (Aug 28, 2008)

Just wait until the Jedi Squirrels arrive!


----------



## Ivan (Aug 28, 2008)

I think the squirrel in the OP is the same one the help break out revival in Ray Steven's church! 

That squirrel is bivocational!


----------



## Kim G (Aug 28, 2008)

Ivan said:


> I think the squirrel in the OP is the same one the help break out revival in Ray Steven's church!
> 
> That squirrel is bivocational!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 28, 2008)

Ivan said:


> I think the squirrel in the OP is the same one the help break out revival in Ray Steven's church!
> 
> That squirrel is bivocational!





A squirrel after your own heart...


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 28, 2008)

Solus Christus said:


> Grymir said:
> 
> 
> > Cool, I feel safer already!!!!
> ...



Why not? It is being led by a bag of nuts.


----------



## Dwimble (Aug 28, 2008)

sastark said:


> Just wait until the Jedi Squirrels arrive!



Yeah, but whatever they do, they need to get *this kid*!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Aug 28, 2008)

Dwimble said:


> sastark said:
> 
> 
> > Just wait until the Jedi Squirrels arrive!
> ...



That was funny!


----------



## Josh G (Aug 28, 2008)

Ivan said:


> I think the squirrel in the OP is the same one the help break out revival in Ray Steven's church!
> 
> That squirrel is bivocational!



I think he is more than "bi"vocational! This little guy is everywhere!!!


----------

